# How long till a gerbil would smell after death?



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Nice morbid question... gerbil (Nutty) died, MOT has ran out on boyfriend's car and not able to get him to mine at the moment (not this instant). Anyone have any idea?


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

About 2 days till it reeks i imagine.
It sounds nasty....but what I did when the ground was to frozen to bury a loved pet was to wrap it up and out it in the freezer.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

I've still got the rats in my freezer to be cremated. Max from almost a year ago (that sounds bad doesn't it!) and Spike since a few days ago is now in there. I was getting Max cremated, but was planning on taking more then one along at the time - I didn't really expect Spike the fighter to still be around almost a year on to be honest! I can't go putting animals in someone else's freezer though... there's no smell at the moment from him so I'm hoping that would stay the same until around tomorrow afternoon. We found him yesterday and boyfriend isn't 100% sure if he saw him the day previous (I wasn't feeling too well, so was in bed all day).


----------

